
A TV series where all the actors are real insects - macawfish
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-tv-series-where-all-the-actors-are-real-insects--2#/
======
macawfish
I met these funny, talented French brothers on the internet about 12 years ago
when I happened by chance on their internet radio broadcast/AIM channel. They
have a quirky, clever sense of humor in their work... I'd love to see what
they'd do with this!

Here's a music video they did in 2012 for their band Skwhere:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aec0RaXYte8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aec0RaXYte8)

